# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  kernel سیمبیان

## mefmef

از کجا میشه kernel سیمبیان رو پیدا کرد

با تشکر

----------


## kia1349

یه سری به سایت www.phalls.com بزن و در مورد firmware سرچ کن

----------

